# Frage zu: Multiple package instances...

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte gerade mal wieder ein world Update machen, doch leider bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen wie diese:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2', 'merge')

    (and 236 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2', 'merge')

    (and 236 more)

[...]
```

Wie kann ich denn das lösen?

Auf den Gentoo-Manual-Seiten finde ich leider nichts darüber.  :Sad: 

----------

## 3PO

Ist die Frage so profan, oder bin ich wirklich der Einzige, der dieses Problem hat?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Falls nicht gesetzt, teste mal ob das globale setzen von USE="dbus" evtl. hilft...

siehe hierzu zb: http://www.gentooforum.de/post/125097/kde-4-3-2-und-x11-libs-qt.html#post125097

Oder als Alternative: ein aktuelles Desktop-Profil nutzen.

----------

## mrsteven

Steht bei dir x11-libs/qt im world-file? Das war bei mir das Problem vor ein paar Tagen: x11-libs/qt-4.5.2 ist masked, x11-libs/qt-4.5.1 aber nicht. Qt aus dem world-file löschen hat das Problem gelöst.

----------

## 3PO

Thx für die Tipps.  :Smile: 

Nachdem ich nun "dbus" in der make.conf eingetragen habe, geht es nun.

----------

